# Some basic questions for a AC 2001 400



## bilzer07

Hi Group,

I am the original owner of a 2001 400 4X4. It just rolled 800 miles and it is stock with the exception of a passenger seat and extra driving lights. I had the dealer service it at 500 miles, mainly to adjust the valves. It now has 800 miles on it and I am a bit confused of what type of oil I should put in it. It is a manual tranny with foot shifter. Is that considred a wet clutch? I would prefer to put synthestic in if I can, but after reading the forums I am not sure if I can? So can I put synthetic in and are there any synthetic oils that play well with a wet clutch if that is what I have.
I am also interested in what the proces is for "jetting" the carb. I ride with my wife and if I can swuuze a bit more power / performance out it I would be happy.

I do occasionaly follow other ATV's which are newer / bigger and they have an easier time going over rocks and have better ground clearance. Is it worth it to go with a 2 inch lift kit, or will that really hamper the center of gravity. Perhaps just a slightly taller tire might be the answer. I am still running stock tires / wheels. I was looking for grease fittings and could not find any? What do I need to be greasing if anything on this unit. I am also looking for a shop manual and generally there are years grouped into the same technical specs. What are the big changes year wise for arctic cat? Are the 01 units considered to be well built?
I was looking at newer units, but with only 800 miles on mine, I have to really wonder what I would be that much better on a newer unit besides a monthly payment that the 01 can't do.:sorry:

Any input would be greatly apprecited! Ride on..


----------



## greenkitty7

ok, the oils you cant run in the bike are any that are "energy conserving" they will have a stamp on the back like this:








The lubricity of these oils will cause your wetclutch to slip.


----------



## greenkitty7

as for the rest, that 01 model is a tank. with the right reverse mod, the thing can turn 27-28 in tires. a 2in lift would be perfect on that bike, and as for jetting, i wouldn't mess with it unless you were planning on snorkeling it. otherwise messing with the jetting on a stock bike is kinda pointless, as you will either run lean or rich.


----------



## bilzer07

Thanks guys. After getting some feedback I am going to keep it for sure now. On the anti-freeze issue, what kind can use? The book says Arctic cat anti-freeze....Can you use something like prestone and how often should it be changed? As far as manuals go, what years are the same for these bikes? The 01 has the straight axle, is the straight axle a big factor in it not being as stable as the newer models?


----------

